# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  نظر خواهی در مورد تولید کد فعالسازی

## شاکری حسین

با سلام
 امروز میخوام یه برنامه رو که بعد از مدتها تونستم بسازمش رو برا نظر خواهی از دوستان اینجا بزارم
امیدوارم نظر یادتون نره

----------


## BOB

با هر عددی میزنه فعال شد؟؟!!

----------


## شاکری حسین

> با هر عددی میزنه فعال شد؟؟!!



جداً ؟
ولی من رو 10 تا سیستم اینو تست کردم فعال نمیشد
چه صفحه ای رو میاره بعد از فعال شدن؟
اگه اینجوری باشه باید دوباره روش کار کنم

----------


## شاکری حسین

> با هر عددی میزنه فعال شد؟؟!!


رو 2 تا سیستم دیگه  تست کردم کد اشکالی نداره
لطفا فرافکنی نکنید در مورد برنامه دوست عزیز
روش کار برنامه به صورتی هست که اطلاعاتی از رجیستری کامپیوتر کاربر میگیره و با عدد دیگه قاطیش میکنه و عددی رو به عنوان کد محصول در اختیار کاربر قرار میده
برا فعالسازی برنامه هم باید دقیقا کدی رو که از رجیستری کامپیوتر کاربر گرفته شده رو وارد کنی وگر نه به هیچ عنوان برنامه فعال نمیشه
در ضمن بعد از فعال شدن برنامه دیگر کد فعالسازی از کاربر خواسته نمیشه
در ضمن این برنامه در سایت مجید آنلاین هم قرار داده شده و تا کنون هیچ موردی در خصوص ایراد برنامه از طرف کاربران پست نشده

----------


## BOB

اگر عدد اشتباه باشد هم "فعال شد" نمایش میدهد؟؟؟؟؟؟
همیشه همین پیام بزرگ و سیاه رنگ میآید.

----------


## شاکری حسین

با سلام
دوستان به خاطر اینکه دیر پاسخ دادم معذرت می خوام
من دوباره کدهای برنامه رو از اول نوشتم و دوباره تو دو تا سیستم مختلف تست کردم که برا من جواب داد
حالا همون برنامه رو که تو سیستم خودم فعال کردم و دوباره اینجا اتچ میکنم و از دوستان خواهش میکنم فایل رو دان کننو تو سیستم خودشون امتحان کنن تا ببینیم اصلا برنامه ی کد فعالسازی اینبار کار میکنه یا مثل قبلیه ایراد داره؟!
قبلا از همکاریتون کمال تشکر رو دارم
در ضمن یادم رفت بگم کد فعالسازی تو پایین برنامه قرار داده شده ولی لطفا همون اول اونو وارد نکنیین اول بدون نوشتن کد فعاسازی سعی کنین اونو فعال کنین
بعد برنامه رو ببندین و دوباره اجرا کنین تا اگه اشکالی در برنامه بود مشخص بشه 
و در پایان کد فعالسازی رو وارد کنین
بازم ممنون

----------

